# Wirehaired pups due sept time



## Myrtle 36 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi there
I am new to this forum, we are looking to buy a wirehaired bitch puppy and bring home mid nov time.
Anyone breeding then or know of anyone that is?
This is all new to me, I have always had rescue dogs but really have fallen for this breed and want a pup from scratch to train and play with! 
Really appreciate some help and input please


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I cannot help you but you didn't give us any info where are you located. 
Good luck anyway! :


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Myrtle. This a great forum for advise and information, but we all feel very strongly that it is not the place to advertise or sell puppies.

Having said that you have made a wonderful choice of dog. I am a new Vizsla owner also, and have a 5 month old wire haired little boy called Boris. He is fabulous and is everything we could have wished for. Depending on where you live UK? US?.... if you live in the UK I started my search on the Kennel Clubs website with their list of accredited breeeders. Litters registered to breeders on this scheme are from health screened parents. 

Make a list of questions you might have for breeders you might be interested in and interview them on the phone before you go and see these cute little pups. It is very hard to walk away from a litter once you see them.

Harrigab, on this forum has a beautiful wirehaired bitch called Ruby - you will find lots of pictures of Ruby and Boris on this forum.

Good luck in your search and when you get your pup do post lots of pictures.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Harrigab's Ruby is a wire-haired/smooth-haired Vizsla cross. She is just beautiful, too! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

our friends whv has just recently had 9 pups due for weaning in about a month, probably too soon for you though, but good luck. Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## Myrtle 36 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi all sorry didn't say where I live :-\
I am in the Cotswolds Uk
Harrigab thank you but I really don't think it is possible for me to have a pup until mid Nov. I have a very busy time with work until the end of Oct. I really want to have a good chunk of time to put the early training in. My work picks up to crazy busy again in the spring so Nov-May I will have the time to dedicate to the new pup.
I so hope I can find one as I have just lost my Beloved Red Setter Of 13 yrs!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in the UK too Myrtle, (Lake District), if I hear of anymore nearer the time I'll let you know.


----------



## Myrtle 36 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hotmischief 
Thank you very much I will look at the kennel club site and email the breeders.
I will keep you all posted and will enjoy reading all the advice on this super forum


----------



## Myrtle 36 (Jun 4, 2012)

Harrigab
Thank you very much! Just been watching your gorgeous girl on the videos you have on YouTube. I hope my future girl will be as nice as Ruby. Love the one with the Ball and Swans! ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Myrtle,

Keep us all posted when you get your pup. We were in Windsor Great Park yesterday with our doggy boys and a family came over to admire Boris (HWV) as they were getting one in August from a breeder in Egham. It was great for their children to see what they were getting, as Dad kept telling them, however they much preferred our Great Dane!! That's kids for you.   

Bet you can't wait for November.


----------

